# Memorial Day 2019...



## caseydog (May 23, 2019)

DC has become quite an international forum, and I love it, but for the "Mercans" here, Memorial Day Weekend is upon us. Time for beers, cookouts, beers, sunburns, and maybe some beers. 

First, if you like to grill with charcoal, Lowe's and Home Depot will have their Memorial Day Kingsford sale. The prices are not as low as in years past, but still pretty good. 

So, what's cooking at your house this weekend?

CD


----------



## Oldvine (May 23, 2019)

Not much here.  Our kid  is going to Washington state to look at an antique car he wants to buy, the other relatives are going to Tahoe and we have to stay home and tend to a rain soaked vineyard. So I bought sandwich stuff, potato chips and corn on the cob.


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 23, 2019)

I just took some thighs out of the freezer, to make some Thai grilled chicken.  Not sure what else I will be grilling - no veggies here to grill,  but I'll look at Aldi in the morning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 23, 2019)

I just picked up a supply of our favorite hot dogs, and a bag of baby yellow potatoes for potato salad. I have an unopened bag of sour cream and cheddar potato chips, too. In our daughter's opinion, the only problem with serving two kinds of potato is that you aren't serving three. 

I'll decide on additional sides from doctored canned baked beans, or coleslaw, a third potato.  Just kidding! Also have a selection of last-of-the's beers from almost-gone six-packs. So, beer!


----------



## CraigC (May 23, 2019)

Picked up a 32# sack of crawfish today. That will be for tomorrow.


----------



## Rascal (May 23, 2019)

Making a beef stew for later, simple meal with potato mash and mashed swede. A week out from winter here so comfort food.

Russ


----------



## caseydog (May 24, 2019)

CraigC said:


> Picked up a 32# sack of crawfish today. That will be for tomorrow.



It's late in the crawfish season. I didn't buy any this year. They are hard to get here -- I have to order them a couple weeks in advance (if I want them live, which I do). Enjoy!

CD


----------



## caseydog (May 24, 2019)

Rascal said:


> Making a beef stew for later, simple meal with potato mash and mashed swede. A week out from winter here so comfort food.
> 
> Russ



Ah yes, we will be swimming and eating salads here, while you will be getting the winter clothing out of storage and eating stews down there. But, in January, you will be swimming and eating salads, and we will be sitting by the fireplace eating stew. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (May 24, 2019)

Oldvine said:


> Not much here.  Our kid  is going to Washington state to look at an antique car he wants to buy, the other relatives are going to Tahoe and we have to stay home and tend to a rain soaked vineyard. So I bought sandwich stuff, potato chips and corn on the cob.



Oooooo, what kind of car is he looking at? I work in the classic car auction business. Sounds like he and I would get along. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking (May 24, 2019)

Jeannie's son, from Cali, has been visiting this week..
Lots of meals out so, I will make BB Ribs, chili w/beans and potato salad for his final day with us..

Ross


----------



## msmofet (May 24, 2019)

BBQ Ribs
Hot Dogs
Baked Beans
Kidney & Cannellini Bean Salad
Macaroni Salad
Potato Salad 
Corn on the Cob
Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## CraigC (May 25, 2019)

caseydog said:


> It's late in the crawfish season. I didn't buy any this year. They are hard to get here -- I have to order them a couple weeks in advance (if I want them live, which I do). Enjoy!
> 
> CD



The local Restaurant Depot brings them in every week during season, except when the river crawfish run out as they will not do pond raised. Sometimes the season lasts through the middle of June.


----------



## tenspeed (May 25, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Ah yes, we will be swimming and eating salads here, while you will be getting the winter clothing out of storage and eating stews down there. But, in January, you will be swimming and eating salads, and we will be sitting by the fireplace eating stew.
> 
> CD


No swimming here, as the water temperature is 49 F.  We will be getting out on the water with some friends on their boat, though.


----------



## Kayelle (May 25, 2019)

*Above all....*


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 25, 2019)

Most definitely, *Kayelle*.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 25, 2019)

+1000


----------



## caseydog (May 26, 2019)

tenspeed said:


> No swimming here, as the water temperature is 49 F.  We will be getting out on the water with some friends on their boat, though.



Ah, one of the benefits of living in Texas. I would hit the local lake with my SeaDoo around mid April. The water was still a little chilly, but tolerable. I could use my boat in January, if we got a warm spell. But, not the SeaDoo. The water temperature was in the low sixties F in January. Too cold for me. 

CD


----------

